# Is Chat ever coming back?



## guppyart

is chat ever coming back at all cause this has been such a long long long long time 0_o...

its kind of annoying cause I really do miss chat.
like if its not coming back or anything would be nice to know so we can look into alternative options for another chat


----------



## Guest

I've been wondering too. I know there are a dozen-and-a-half-plus-his-cousin threads about this now, but this is kind of to the point. Sounds like either it's a bigger problem than we thought it was or it's just not getting done...

Either way, a vaguely specific timeframe would be nice  I won't abandon the site if we don't have chat, but it was for a while the highlight of the site...


----------



## Obsidian

It would be easy to pick a net on mIRC and run chat through there. I am sure links could be provided if necessary. Of course if our chat is coming back that would be best. I have been on mIRC for some time now and if this is the route folks want to go I would be happy to found the channel and then hand foundorship over once everyone knows whats what and we get all the moderators set up etc. 

If you want that to happen, just let me know. It is completely free to start a chan and to go there. They ask for a 20 dollar registration but the worst that happens if you don't pay it is you occasionally get routed to the site requesting payment and you have to wait about 10 or 20 seconds before you can connect once your free trial runs out. I paid years ago (11 years ago to be exact) and they lost my registration number. I have refused to pay since then, on principle! There are no limitations to the chat with me not re-registering.


----------



## jones57742

ga:

I anticipated that your withdrawal symptoms were over with but apparently not as you do not remember the serious chastisement directed my way due to the generation of chat threads!


Ich:

I really appreciate your post as it indicates that Shaggy has not fully communicated with the Mods concerning chat.


Shaggy:

Per my PM circa the beginning of February, if you need additional resources in order to reimplement chat please PM me as I may be able to help.


TR


----------



## Guest

i have some webspace.... as soon as i get the domain name im waiting for maybe ill just stick up a chat there. doesnt seem like this chat is coming back soon. ill keep you posted


----------



## jones57742

GM and Folks:

I humbly submit the following for your consideration.

If we are going to get into external chat I respectfully request that we use the computer company's web server as it is very fast and very secure.

The company can generate a domain name within an hour.

Several chat room software packages are already on the server although none have been checked out or implemented.

Please ref:
http://www.amkatcorp.com/

TR


----------



## TheOldSalt

That's pretty impressive, jones!
Which one of all those features is chat?


----------



## gemjunkie

I have the distinct impression that Jonesey has the overwhelming need to feel superior.... *pokes Jones in the ribs*

I on the other hand don't give a hooo, and couldn't find any chat on there either.. AND am sure we could find a 'free' alternative..


----------



## SueM

I have been working on it all morning, and I think I have found one that will work great for us  I have a few bugs to work out, but hopefully I will have it usable very soon. :fun:


----------



## Cory Lover

gemjunkie said:


> *I have the distinct impression that Jonesey has the overwhelming need to feel superior.... *pokes Jones in the ribs**
> 
> I on the other hand don't give a hooo, and couldn't find any chat on there either.. AND am sure we could find a 'free' alternative..


Couldn't agree more  




That sounds great Sue!


----------



## Gourami Swami

Good to hear, sue. Im beginning to think the problem isnt being worked on by the big shaggster. If it is, all apologies, but is been a while now.


----------



## Guest

That's good to know, Sue  The natives are just getting restless from withdrawal, lol.


----------



## karazy

must....chat....about...fish...and.....tacos....with...water....monsters


----------



## jones57742

gemjunkie said:


> I have the distinct impression that Jonesey has the overwhelming need to feel superior....


gj: is obvious that you have never heard my serious West Texas Drawl.




gemjunkie said:


> *pokes Jones in the ribs*


Go ahead gj: I have plenty indentations and one or several more will not be of any consequence. BTW the line to do this is fairly long.




gemjunkie said:


> ... AND am sure we could find a 'free' alternative..


I am just after one which is very good and does not rely on mercenaries.


BTW: You or Barbie got any GN or QA Plecos or Striata Loaches which I can purchase.

Thanks
Ron Jones


----------



## Guest

jones57742 said:


> BTW: You or Barbie got any GN or QA Plecos or Striata Loaches which I can purchase.
> 
> Thanks
> Ron Jones


There is actually a new ban on plecos from brazil. Currently they have banned the collection of ANY striped pleco coming out of brazil. so i have a hunch that the price on striped plecos (QA for example) will jump soon.


----------



## Osiris

instead of getting a new chat all together. Until ours is up, perhaps someone could speak to Barbie about FF members seeking shelter there temporaily?


----------



## flamingo

Lmfao, we sound like hurricane victims or something...


----------



## Guest

haha, actually laughed at that one. Leave it to Dylan


----------



## Shaggy

I'm still trying to figure out how to fix it. Its there, I just need someone that is realchat savy to get it working correctly again.

I have not given up on this. I hope none of you do either..


----------



## Guest

gettin there here. why not install a different chat program that works? would be less confusing


----------



## wm_crash

There is no official ban from Barbie barring FF members from registering to her site and using her chat. So I don't think the group migration approval is needed. If you want to sign up to Barbie's site, it is www.fishaholics.org . . . . and I am not sure I broke some rules by posting the URL.

Cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan



Osiris said:


> instead of getting a new chat all together. Until ours is up, perhaps someone could speak to Barbie about FF members seeking shelter there temporaily?


----------



## TheOldSalt

Fishaolics is pretty much a ghost town of a site anyway, so I'm sure she'd enjoy the traffic.
The trouble with our chat started after the upgrade, right? That means that something somewhere is suddenly incompatible, right?


----------



## Barbie

Fishaholics has always been more about quality than quantity. Anyone that's ok with that outlook on life is more than welcome to use the chat there. I expect people to behave like responsible human beings and I'm always amazed just how difficult that is for some people. The chat script at 'holics is a great one that Tim custom built for the site and there are usually quite a few people there chatting in the evenings. 

Barbie


----------



## Fishfirst

Thankyou barbie for the info


----------



## BV77

Just as I thought. Barbie is always willing to go the extra mile to help other fishkeepers. With info ( which btw is always correct ) and now with her chat room. Thank you , Barbie. YOU ROCK
Bob


----------



## wm_crash

Yo TOS dooood,

Fishaolics is not very active in the chat section during the day. But in the evenings there are a few regulars in there: me, KDF, bristlepleco, steveh, snowdog, redZebra, TwoTankAmin. Other people come in on a less regular basis.

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan



TheOldSalt said:


> Fishaolics is pretty much a ghost town of a site anyway, so I'm sure she'd enjoy the traffic.
> The trouble with our chat started after the upgrade, right? That means that something somewhere is suddenly incompatible, right?


----------



## it4lian

i say get an MIRC like Obsidian said. mIRC is great imo, been usin it for like 2 years now though lol =P.


----------



## jones57742

Folks:

I have gone to Aquaria Central.

Some times folks (mods) are just logged on but many times a bunch of folks are chatting and some of these folks are real gurus as well as many folks are very culturally diverse.

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/

TR


----------



## Alien

I'm the new guy here and I was hoping for some fish chat. In case some wanted to chat about fish and until the chat room is back online here I have setup a temporary chat room at www.reptilechat.com 

I run the place and have setup a seperate chat room just for fish. Everyone is welcome. 

Moderators/Administrators - if I am out of line please shoot me a PM.


----------



## Guest

Welcome to FF, Alien  I see no problem with you sharing/making a temp chat for us, personally. I'm in there myself.


----------



## flamingo

I eez in thar too!
Come chat about shrinky dinks!


----------



## guppyart

I is there to now :O


----------



## Alien

I sat in there all day and met quite a few of you. I'll be leaving it open 24/7 until the FF chat room is back up. Looking forward to meeting more of you.


----------



## Cory Lover

I've chatted at both Fishaholics and reptile chat.

The people at fishaholics chat are really nice and they give good info.

But someone at the reptile chat is snotty and mean, so I warn people.

JMO...


----------

